# Fisher Cats?



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just heard that there is a big problem with Fisher Cats in my area. Can anybody tell me if I would have a chanceof killing one with a slingshot? How tough are they?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I just heard that there is a big problem with Fisher Cats in my area. Can anybody tell me if I would have a chanceof killing one with a slingshot? How tough are they?


i dont think so.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisher_(animal)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In my limited experience, these guys are pretty tough, and not easy to kill. To be humane, I would not try to kill one with a slingshot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

They look like tough little buggers, hope your hands are feelin up to pulling some doubles!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Reading about them they seem like pretty tough animals. They were once farmed for their fur like their cousin the mink.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, I followed NewConvert's link. Looks like for toughness it's in the raccoon category. Would not try it. I do have a take-down arrow from A+ Slingshots, but I don't know if I am proficient enough with it. And I doubt I'd get close enough.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pop shot said:


> They look like tough little buggers, hope your hands are feelin up to pulling some doubles!


you think they could be comparable to a mongoose ?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

No way, they're ten times tougher than a mongoose. Ten times bigger too


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

They love to kill and eat porcupines. They are in the same family as wolverines. If it could catch the mongoose it would be meat I think.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Fisher cats ?


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Hrawk, that is exactly what I was thinking. I believe you have won the internetz, good sir.


----------

